# Collision between HMS Victoria & Camperdown



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

As a child I listened to my father and his friends debating this collision.

http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/macslog/StupidityreignsandthenAdm.html


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Binnacle,
Great read thank you. You would think that sort of blind obedience or devotion would have gone, however one doubts it. Even today in many sectors of life both military & civilian, the fear of speaking up thus possibly putting themselves at job or career risk is still all powerful.


----------

